# Dishonored



## golightly (Jun 17, 2012)

I saw this on IGN and I'm quite taken with it.  It's a some sort of steam punk, magic assassin thing due to be released by Bethesda in October.  It is based in a city designed by the guy who designed City 17 in HL2, and it looks very nice too.  I do hope that they rename it 'Dishonoured' for the UK release.


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2012)

Just for the sake of clarity (because them having similar names confuses the hell out of some people!), it's being _published_ by Bethesda Softworks, it's not made by Bethesda Game Studio (Arkane Studio are doing it I believe?)

I quite like the whole steam punk thing so those words in your OP made me perk up, I'll have to check out more about the game now


----------



## golightly (Jun 17, 2012)

Epona said:


> Just for the sake of clarity (because them having similar names confuses the hell out of some people!), it's being _published_ by Bethesda Softworks, it's not made by Bethesda Game Studio (Arkane Studio are doing it I believe?)


 
Indeed.  I should have made that clear.  The game does seem to be made up of bits from other games.  In fact, it most reminds me of Bioshock.  I don't mind that as long as the story is interesting.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2012)

just pre-ordered


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes.  I'm thinking I will too.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2012)

It does look great.


----------



## Epona (Oct 3, 2012)

It's one of those games that doesn't look like what I would usually consider "my sort of thing", but I think the setting looks intriguing.

Also saw the recent episode of "Face Off" (US special effects make-up competition) where the contestants had to do a character make-up based on the game, following the art style etc. (as an aside, anyone who is at all interested in sci-fi/horror special effects make-up would probably enjoy watching Face Off btw, it's currently halfway through season 3) and that helped to pique my interest too.

Having said that, I can't afford to buy a new released based on being just "slightly interested but it might not be my sort of thing" so I'm going to wait for some player-reviews detailing things like gameplay. So those here getting the game, I'd be interested to hear about it when you've taken it for a spin!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 6, 2012)

I CANT WAIT FOR THIS


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmmm.. reports that it takes about 5-10 hours to complete.  I can't imagine that's true but I might just hang on to my money for now.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 7, 2012)

It might be one of those 'complete it a million different ways' jobbies..


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I have my doubts.  That's CoD campaign length.


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/10/08/wot-i-think-dishonored/

Hmm...


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.vg247.com/2012/10/07/dishonored-review-begin-get-all-the-scores-here/

Hmm...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 8, 2012)

Edge : 9 - sold


----------



## golightly (Oct 8, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> It might be one of those 'complete it a million different ways' jobbies..


 
It certainly indicates that's the case in the IGN review I read.  Anyway, it looks very nice, and it will be my one major game purchase for a while.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 8, 2012)

This or xcom this week, not sure.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 9, 2012)

Just been dispatched  on pre order from Play. Should be here by Thursday.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 10, 2012)

This is downloaded in Steam and waiting to unlock!!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 10, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> This or xcom this week, not sure.


 
BOTH 

allthough sayng that i'm going to wait on XOM till next month


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to go X-Com I think.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 10, 2012)

ive got an evalution copy and have been playing it all morning and i love it, think of it as a first person hitman, with swords and magic, but not in a fantasy setting ,loactions are great , and yes its one of those million ways to solve it. im giving it an 8.5 out of 10


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

This looks amazing. Must get.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Excellent, I trust urban reviews over any gaming website and games journo (who almost always give positive reviews in order to secure pre-release previews etc.)

I shall be purchasing.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2012)

Look forward to grabbing this from the high seas and playing it this weekend.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Excellent, I trust urban reviews over any gaming website and games journo (who almost always give positive reviews in order to secure pre-release previews etc.)


 
You want to be reading Rock Paper Shotgun

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/10/08/wot-i-think-dishonored/
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/10/09/the-rps-verdict-dishonored/


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> You want to be reading Rock Paper Shotgun
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/10/08/wot-i-think-dishonored/
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/10/09/the-rps-verdict-dishonored/


 
As much as I like RPS they ARE games journalists.

I have my doubts for exactly the same reason as Firky.  The game is getting rave reviews but then big games always do.  This seems to be short (even the people who go on about "exploring every nook and crannie" can only make it last 25 hours), button press prompts throughout, quest markers (turnoffable admittedly) and, by all accounts, extremely easy - even on hard difficulty.  I don't know, I haven't played it but this is all sounding a bit like every other blockbuster to me.  I seem to remember people banging on about Deus Ex in the same way and that just bored me to death about halfway through.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2012)

Deus ex was awesome tommers!


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2012)

It was good.  I enjoyed it.  But I didn't finish it cos it ended up boring me.  It went onto the "I'll just put that aside for a bit" pile and I never picked it up again. 

I think it was the vents.  Those lovely, convenient vents.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Deus Ex was brilliant.



Crispy said:


> You want to be reading Rock Paper Shotgun
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/10/08/wot-i-think-dishonored/
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/10/09/the-rps-verdict-dishonored/


 
Are they any more trust worthy? Not a bad style mind.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2012)

Are we all talking about the most recent Deus Ex?


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

The first one was excellent, the second one was crap and the latest was very good.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Deus Ex was brilliant.
> Are they any more trust worthy? Not a bad style mind.


Yes, they're completely independent. No review scores, so no publisher pressure. They have some excellent writers. PC only, though.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yes, they're completely independent. No review scores, so no publisher pressure. PC only, though.


 
I only do PC so they'll do me.

I'll bookmark the website then but I am still cautious when it comes to such things, that's why I prefer forums for reviews.


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yes, they're completely independent. No review scores, so no publisher pressure. They have some excellent writers. PC only, though.


 
They do have some excellent writers, but I'm not sure why you think they're more independent than anybody else?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> They do have some excellent writers, but I'm not sure why you think they're more independent than anybody else?


Because they don't give review scores. All the publishers care about is metacritic.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2012)

Serendipity strikes!

Eurogamer panel, including John Walker from Rock Paper Shotgun, on the topic of Games Reviews. Listening now...

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-10-10-settling-the-score-the-truth-about-game-reviews


----------



## treelover (Oct 13, 2012)

interested in this, looks very atmospheric, big gameworld, etc, but unlike most I really don't like the killer rats which seem to be a big part of gameplay..


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2012)

Anybody actually playing this?  What do you think?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2012)

ive been playing it since wednesay , and its excellent , worth the hype, see my short review above


----------



## golightly (Oct 13, 2012)

Not had a chance to play yet.  I'll have a go today.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2012)

tommers said:


> Anybody actually playing this? What do you think?


 
Played an hour or so...like the feel so far, but I have been sucked back into XCom and have played nothing else all day!

I will go back to it soon.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 13, 2012)

Right I'm decided, it's this over xcom. Going to start downloading now.


----------



## tommers (Oct 13, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Played an hour or so...like the feel so far, but I have been sucked back into XCom and have played nothing else all day!
> 
> I will go back to it soon.


 

 I am trying to play XCom, which is difficult with a 3 year old on my head.  This is actually happening.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 13, 2012)

Why has everyone got massive hands?


----------



## golightly (Oct 13, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Why has everyone got massive hands?


 
Yeah, and why can't you pour a pint in the pub?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 13, 2012)

played the fist bit....  the backward controls on pc are odd


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2012)

You mean the mouse ? Yeah is a bit odd but you do get used to it


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> played the fist bit....  the backward controls on pc are odd


I just swapped the buttons in the config so each mouse button was mapped to the corresponding hand!


----------



## golightly (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm using an xbox controller which works quite well for the game.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 13, 2012)

What is going on with the rats?

If I just stealth kill/knock out are there less of them?

Enjoying it so far but can't keep up with the story.....must be getting old.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 13, 2012)

ok played a bit more... it's...  well i found the travelling about bit to be odd.   not sure what is climbable and what isn't.   nor  how visible you are. 

it's sorta between theif  and assasins creed  but  i'm not sure the  mechanics  are as good as in those games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2012)

wait until you can teleport, then those high up places wont seem so high up


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 14, 2012)

just got this and played for about half an hour - liking it so far.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 14, 2012)

ok. played all of the  overseer mission.  

it's not bad.  i've set it on easy and it is actually  easy.  which i like.  means even if i fuck up i'm still ok. 

it's a bit awkward to navigate.   i suppose that might be intentional.   more options for back tracking etc


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 14, 2012)

It's not that tricky on Very Hard - but you don't want to get in a fight.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2012)

Fighting is for losers


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting this for the OH for Christmas. He likes assassins creed, medal of honour stuff, halo etc. would this be worth it?


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been playing it most of the day and have thoroughly enjoyed it and haven't come anywhere near completing the Overseer mission( first real mission) due to the many distractions and jumping about i'm doing.

It's one game i can definitely see me doing again on very hard mode and trying a differing tact, which i rarely do with games.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 15, 2012)

it's too easy even on hard, and it holds your hand too much for finding stuff but yeah it's decent, though not a patch on Deus Ex Human Revolution which was tougher and had a far cooler story line/world.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 15, 2012)

revol68 said:


> it's too easy even on hard, and it holds your hand too much for finding stuff but yeah it's decent, though not a patch on Deus Ex Human Revolution which was tougher and had a far cooler story line/world.


 
Turn all the objective markers off and crank it on hard and it is a good challenge...plus it makes you read everything carefully to work out where the fuck you need to go!


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm definitely going to turn the objective markers off. They make me feel like I'm playing Call of Duty.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2012)

So far, to me, it seems like a shit attempt at Bioshock.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> So far, to me, it seems like a shit attempt at Bioshock.


Bioshock was just a shit attempt at System Shock


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> So far, to me, it seems like a shit attempt at Bioshock.


 

how long have you been playing it for ?


----------



## golightly (Oct 16, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> So far, to me, it seems like a shit attempt at Bioshock.


 
It's reminiscent of a lot of other games, imho.  It feels quite a bit like Batman Arkham Asylum to me, for instance.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> how long have you been playing it for ?


About 7 hours in. It's good but not as great as the reviews would make it out to be. I'd choose Bioshock over it any day. The dialogue is possibly the worst I've heard in a video game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 16, 2012)

I like it. So there. Objective markers off FTW.


----------



## golightly (Oct 16, 2012)

Callum91 said:


> The dialogue is possibly the worst I've heard in a video game.


 
You have clearly never played Diablo 3.  I would advise you to avoid that one if leaden dialogue offends you.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 16, 2012)

there just isn't the same depth to the world of dishonored as there was to bioshock, and certainly not to the politics and such.

kind of feels like it's been diluted somewhat to be all things to all players and hence lacking a strong sense of identity that the likes of Bioshock, Deus Ex and the Metal Gears have.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 17, 2012)

golightly said:


> You have clearly never played Diablo 3. I would advise you to avoid that one if leaden dialogue offends you.


 
I actually stopeed playing Diablo III becuase of the shitness of the plot... I liked clicking on things though, which was the point.

I think Dishonoured is a great game, and I prefer it to Deus Ex HR. i never really got into Bioshock, although I have it. I like zipping around the place with the blink effect, and while I have tried not killing people lopping their heads off is quite satisfying.


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 18, 2012)

I tried, i really tried not to kill people but my blood lust is just too great


----------



## golightly (Oct 18, 2012)

The rats will get you for that.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been experimenting with razor bombs on rats, frying the city guard in reprogrammed light gates and am replaying the bridge level again straight away as I liked it so much. I guess the next thing to do will be to stop time so someone shoots them self via possession...

There is an achievement for no magic apart from blink... that and non-lethal should make a replay bloody tough.

I think you could play it as an FPS but it would be a bit rubbish that way.

I will be splashing out on XCOM when this is done, but not before..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 18, 2012)

ive just started the bridge level, looking forward to it..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 18, 2012)

getting boosted jump and  the second level of blink  makes a big difference.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 20, 2012)

With all the graphic setting on full the unreal engine is pretty poor at out door rendering


----------



## revol68 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tbf that unreal engine has started shaving.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2012)

Bought this yesterady. Only just on the prison break. Trying my damndest to be sneaky and silent, but keep having to cut people in bits. How regretable 

Very refreshing to play a game without invisible walls.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2012)

you get the invisible walls  eventually.    in fact  there are a few on the on the next level

just played the  capture sarkov/bridge  mission.  it's good.   hate  those  fucking  acid spitting things.


----------



## golightly (Oct 21, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> hate those fucking acid spitting things.


 
Well....



Spoiler



There isn't that many of them. Also, the tallboys don't turn up until late in the game and are more dramatic than actually very dangerous. A well thrown bottle of whale oil does them in.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2012)

i was wondering about the steam punk at-st

personally i'd have like  more  ammo  avalible.  i was really enjoying playing the  game  as a sniper.  use blink and  jump  with  zoom  to get into the best locations  then boom!  head shot


----------



## revol68 (Oct 21, 2012)

The game is too easy if you just kill the fuck out of everyone and too boring if you go stealth. A decent game but definitely not worth the 9.5 scores and such.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2012)

I can only get this for the man for Christmas if I buy a new Xbox as well as ours has died


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2012)

PC?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 21, 2012)

revol68 said:


> The game is too easy if you just kill the fuck out of everyone and too boring if you go stealth. A decent game but definitely not worth the 9.5 scores and such.


 
I gave it a night and went straight back to xcom,


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> PC?


only have two returned laptops. I think if I tried to load a game on either of them they would both get up and walk out!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I finished it in 23hrs. So that's about £1.30 an hour. I guess I'll go back and have a go at doing it with zero Kills and Ghost as I think that does change it somewhat and is a challenge. I think freezing time and shooting multiple people in the head and then un freezing to watch them go splat is the most satisfying element. Also I need to re-run it in ultra violent mode to stab a tallboy.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2012)

Having great fun with this. Lots of interesting systems and ways to play. Never feels scripted (apart from watching things through keyholes. But then you can often witness those moments in other ways...).

Love the way it looks too. Technically completely average, but the art is fantastic,


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 22, 2012)

Since completing this in a bloody, messy way which included one act of mass murder and leaving Dunwall in a total chaotic mess I am feeling somewhat guilty and feel I must go in an do it again with 'Clean Hands' (where you don't kill anyone).


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2012)

Clean Hands will be very hard indeed IMO. Good luck!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 22, 2012)

how many items can you display in the quick access menu thingy? i can only get 10 max, which is a bit of a bugger when you've got 15 or so.

i'm playing on pc and my menu shows as a strip along the bottom of the screen, but pics on line show a circle in the centre. is that for consoles?

enjoying it so far, but i'd like to use my new toys and abilities


----------



## renegadechicken (Oct 22, 2012)

If you press the middle mouse button/wheel you get the circle in the middle where you can choose which to equip by moving the mouse. You can do this in combat without getting killed...i know i tried it.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 23, 2012)

cheers but nope, already tried it. turning or pressing the wheel give the same result, strip of 10 weapons/powers at the bottom of the screen. no circle of icons, no paused combat. odd


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 23, 2012)

I found some wierd stuff with the UI. I solved it be going to the UI tab and restoring defaults. Have you tried that? Then the circle thing should return.. otherwise you could try re-mapping


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 23, 2012)

reassigned to the tab key - nothing
restored defaults - nothing
reassigned to the tab key again - bingo 

cheers bouncer


----------



## Dandred (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm really getting into this now, the first hour or two was quite dull but now it has really picked up, loving the slow time power, this play through I'm just killing every thing, next time I'll try stealth.


----------



## Chz (Nov 19, 2012)

I enjoyed it, but having played through on stealth the first time I don't really feel there's any replay in it.

I think if I'd gone guns a'blazin' the first time then it would be worth a second stealthy playthrough. But not the other way around.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2012)

I think one of my best  moments was unwittingly choke holding a target thinking it was a guard. I then thought just slashing them with my sword was too easy. So I picked him up and chucked him off a balcony into the water. "Target Assassinated". Awesome 

I got it on Friday from a mate and have gone for the all out blood bath. More so because I kept tripping up and getting discovered. At least this way I will learn the maps and can go back through them and try to be a bit more civilised


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2012)

i went for an all out blood bath on first playthrough, was nice, loved it, but the satisfaction of doing the second ( or first proper)  level without killing anyone is fantastic, god knows how you do it unseen...oh and finding that final rune


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> i went for an all out blood bath on first playthrough, was nice, loved it, but the satisfaction of doing the second ( or first proper) level without killing anyone is fantastic, god knows how you do it unseen...oh and finding that final rune


 
The combat is ace. Blocking a sword and then slow mo chopping off of the head .

Plus the blink is really handy for when you block and they pull a pistol out. Quick shimmy and stab them in the back.


----------



## golightly (Nov 27, 2012)

Half price in the Steam sale already. Dang!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm being stabby mcbastard the 2nd time through. I was carrying a dead body, got surprised by another guard, threw the dead one at him and sent them both over a balcony


----------



## Sunray (Apr 17, 2013)

I have just got round to this, I've been going stealth non-lethal where possible, but clean hands would require me to replay again.

Its actually pretty easy to achieve, just need to keep a nice stock of sleeping darts. Did most of the optionals, the non-lethal one is always discovered as a side quest.

This is a very high quality game IMO, the world feels totally open and if you sneak about and use the skills correctly can find some really interesting paths to do the missions. They should have a timer on there, I did one in super quick time as I found a cunning route.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2013)

New ~DLC came out yesterday , The Knife of Dunwall , cant say much about it without spoiling things from the first game . ( or the fact I cant get the crack working just yet lol.

this dlc is a stand alone story opposed to the last lot , which were challenges


----------



## Yetman (Apr 17, 2013)

Makes you realise how gorgeous this game is 

I think I've nearly completed it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 23, 2013)

I have the DLC but I have no time to play it 

I had a quick go - but I've forgotten how to play Dishonoured!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 27, 2013)

Back into it now. i think the main thing is to _*want*_ to do it with no kills and undetected. You don't have to.. but if you try its a very tough challenge.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2013)

But what makes so much fun is that it's not the end of world if you fuck it up. The fighting is just as fun and satisfying as the sneaking.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Back into it now. i think the main thing is to _*want*_ to do it with no kills and undetected. You don't have to.. but if you try its a very tough challenge.


 

nah just takes patience and a lot of blink, on my 3rg playthrough did it without killing anyone or being seen ( ghost) it was tremendous fun) , the first playthrough I killed every fukker possible in every way I could think of, that was tremendous fun too


----------



## Yetman (Apr 29, 2013)

Completed it now 

So. I either.....use my spare 800 points to get the Knife of Dunwall pack, OR I sell the game and get Bioshock infinite...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2013)

Tough choice. Infinite is worth it for the production values and story alone, but it's not half the actual game that Dishonored is.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 29, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Tough choice. Infinite is worth it for the production values and story alone, but it's not half the actual game that Dishonored is.


 
Really? Oh. I didn't actually like the first Bioshock but don't know what else to get. I just want Batman 3 to come out


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite is a shooter, and nothing more. Men run at you, you shoot them. You can ride the skylines and have magic powers, but it's always shooting angry men. When you have run out of men to shoot, you get 5 minutes of some of the best 1st-person storytelling and set design there has ever been. Then the architecture opens out into another arena full of convenient cover positions and powerups and it's shooting men for another quarter hour. Sometimes you get to hold forwards while incredible pyrotechnics go off around you.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 29, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Bioshock Infinite is a shooter, and nothing more. Men run at you, you shoot them. You can ride the skylines and have magic powers, but it's always shooting angry men. When you have run out of men to shoot, you get 5 minutes of some of the best 1st-person storytelling and set design there has ever been. Then the architecture opens out into another arena full of convenient cover positions and powerups and it's shooting men for another quarter hour. Sometimes you get to hold forwards while incredible pyrotechnics go off around you.


 
Hmm, so not that deep in terms of player involvement? I might consider Knife Of Dunwall til I can work out what game I want....getting very picky in my old age


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2013)

You can choose how to shoot the men, and there are a handful of locations in the game where you can avoid having to shoot the men, but otherwise the only interactions you have are pressing spamming the pick up button on every corpse and container, refilling your ammo at convenient machines, and pressing Use on plot devices.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 29, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Tough choice. Infinite is worth it for the production values and story alone, but it's not half the actual game that Dishonored is.


 
I enjoyed Bioshock Infinite but I have no desire to go back - not like Dishonored with it's far more open and complex game-play.

I just can't help feeling that Bioshock is wasted on the FPS genre - the world, characters and lore demand more of an RPG/Adventure approach IMO.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Bioshock Infinite is a shooter, and nothing more. Men run at you, you shoot them. You can ride the skylines and have magic powers, but it's always shooting angry men. When you have run out of men to shoot, you get 5 minutes of some of the best 1st-person storytelling and set design there has ever been. Then the architecture opens out into another arena full of convenient cover positions and powerups and it's shooting men for another quarter hour. Sometimes you get to hold forwards while incredible pyrotechnics go off around you.


 
10/10 Best Game Evar!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2013)

tommers said:


> 10/10 Best Game Evar!


Best Game Setting and Production Values Evar, I think so 



The Groke said:


> I enjoyed Bioshock Infinite but I have no desire to go back - not like Dishonored with it's far more open and complex game-play.
> 
> I just can't help feeling that Bioshock is wasted on the FPS genre - the world, characters and lore demand more of an RPG/Adventure approach IMO.


Exactly this


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

Dishonoured pc is 7.50 on gamers gate, is it worth buying, haven't bought an AAA title since Arkham City, too spoiled by it and measure all games against it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 9, 2013)

its worth at least double IMO , but thats cos ive gone back and played it again and again, and its been a long time since I can say that about a game..


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

tx, but what are the graphics like?, what do they compare with, not a fan of unreal, prefer metro 2033 engine..


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 9, 2013)

The graphic are wicked, it was designed by the artsist who did Half life 2, kinda cyber punk, but the gameplay way out weighs the graphics


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

have to say still waiting for Thief 4, haven't been taken by AC3, Bioshock Infinite, any of the new titles really.

right, just read RPS group discussion on it, will buy it


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 9, 2013)

i thought AC3 was rubbish, bioshock was good , very pretty but pretty much a shiny fps, dishonoured is more akin to thief and deus ex, although you can storm through it quickly by killing everything in sight which is great fun, its a far better game if you take your time, for 7.50 id say its a must


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> have to say still waiting for Thief 4


 
This game has elements of Thief all over it. Especially if you choose the ultra stealthy route.


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> tx, but what are the graphics like?, what do they compare with, not a fan of unreal, prefer metro 2033 engine..


Technically unremarkable, but the art direction is fantastic. It's not realistic, but textured like an oil painting.


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

to be a good stealth game, the lighting has to be spot on, is it?


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> to be a good stealth game, the lighting has to be spot on, is it?


 
To me the lighting and vertical gameplay were fine. There was _always_ shadows to lurk in and an alternative route 

Like any game though, there were a few moments when i rolled eyes at how stupid the AI was. But the rest of the frustratingly acute hearing the guards have made up for it


----------



## Yetman (May 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> Dishonoured pc is 7.50 on gamers gate, is it worth buying, haven't bought an AAA title since Arkham City, too spoiled by it and measure all games against it.


 
I am in exactly the same boat. I bought Dishonoured and although slightly disappointed at the start, I grew to quite love it. Though it's quite a bright game, nowhere near as murky as Batman but it's a good thing, the atmosphere is ace


----------



## Yetman (May 9, 2013)

The coin collecting part of it is a bit pointless I've found. You get loads more than you ever need. That said...I'm playing it on medium...might do it again on hard.


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

just noticed Skyrim is the same price, decisions...


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> just noticed Skyrim is the same price, decisions...


 
How much time do you have on your hands is an important one when Skyrim is a choice!


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> to be a good stealth game, the lighting has to be spot on, is it?


It can appear to be a bit bright in dark places, but this can be compensated for with the brightness setting. It's not really a pure stealth game like the original Splinter Cell, for eg. where being spotted is a shortcut to death and a restart. In Dishonored, you can fight your way out of trouble and rapidly get back into hiding. But the levels are full of verticality and alternate routes and it rarely forces you to use a particular play style. You only bump up against invisible walls right at the edges of the levels.


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> In Dishonored, you can fight your way out of trouble and rapidly get back into hiding.


 
One thing I learnt was to always have plenty of sleep darts. Especially if trying to stealth it. If someone is alerted to you or just a right pain to get past, sleep dart and hide the body. Better than losing handfuls of hair after your 36th attempt


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

tbh, I shouldn't be worrying about grafs, The Sabateur doesn't have great ones, but its a really good game..


----------



## treelover (May 10, 2013)

_bought it on G/G, now get told 'out of keys'_

_can they do that?_


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Stigmata (May 12, 2013)

Short question: I like Deus Ex, interesting, well developed settings and games where stealth is viable. Should I play this?


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Short question: I like Deus Ex, interesting, well developed settings and games where stealth is viable. Should I play this?


Yes


----------



## Sunray (May 13, 2013)

I think going in all guns blazing on Dishonoured would make me a bit sad.

The ultimate achievement for me is to clean hands a level.  Never managed it.


----------



## treelover (May 13, 2013)

Sorry, but graphics are important to me, even with the mods I think it looks awful, very low textures, poor character models, etc. The unreal engine, which I don't even like, can do better than this, why did they choose this design route for a AAA title? level design is great as is story, but the poor graphics for me break the immersion.

7 quid gone..


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2013)

Really? because it's not bleeding edge PC megagraphics like Metro or Crysis 3, you just can't play it? That's a damn shame, cos this is a very good game.


----------



## treelover (May 13, 2013)

I know, sad isn't it, but that's how it is, well, for games like FPS, it has to be a certain quality, not perfect, I suspect i'm not the only one

playing a four year old strategy game atmo, World In Conflict, looks great, plays well..


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 13, 2013)

treelover said:


> Sorry, but graphics are important to me, even with the mods I think it looks awful, very low textures, poor character models, etc. The unreal engine, which I don't even like, can do better than this, why did they choose this design route for a AAA title? level design is great as is story, but the poor graphics for me break the immersion.
> 
> 7 quid gone..


 
Yeah, it looks like shit:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim2point0/sets/72157631732109336/detail/


----------



## Yetman (May 13, 2013)

I can't believe anyone would think this game looks 'awful'  It's beautiful in places, maybe it doesn't have the intricate detail and polishing we're used to in other AAA titles but the atmosphere and storyline are great - that said, if they spent another year on it it could have been maybe the best game ever, but the fundamentals are all there definitely.

I think I'm gonna d/l Knife of Dunwall. I've got 800 points to use and I'm not sure what else to spend them on.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 14, 2013)

I's one of the best looking games I've ever played.


----------



## treelover (May 14, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, it looks like shit:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim2point0/sets/72157631732109336/detail/


 

they are with the mods?

Anyway, I take back much I have said, still think the graphics are limited, but the immersion factor is extremely high and like all other urbanites I have become deeply involved with Corvo and Dunwall..


----------



## treelover (May 14, 2013)

Yetman said:


> I can't believe anyone would think this game looks 'awful'  It's beautiful in places, maybe it doesn't have the intricate detail and polishing we're used to in other AAA titles but the atmosphere and storyline are great - that said, if they spent another year on it it could have been maybe the best game ever, but the fundamentals are all there definitely.
> 
> I think I'm gonna d/l Knife of Dunwall. I've got 800 points to use and I'm not sure what else to spend them on.


 
that's my point now, it really is an amazing game and I'm only in my first mission, spent nearly an hour just looking around, admiring vistas, etc, imagine just how much better it could have been with more polish..


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2013)

treelover said:


> that's my point now, it really is an amazing game and I'm only in my first mission, spent nearly an hour just looking around, admiring vistas, etc, imagine just how much better it could have been with more polish..


It's as polished as a game designed for 7 year old consoles can be, tbf.


----------



## Yetman (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I played the Mansion party mission again last night, some of the artwork, even in places you'd never really need to look (the ceiling of the house when you first walk in!) are gorgeous.

Still didn't get Knife of Dunwall. Will do though


----------



## Boycey (May 14, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I think going in all guns blazing on Dishonoured would make me a bit sad.
> 
> The ultimate achievement for me is to clean hands a level. Never managed it.


 
managed to ghost a level, felt like a bad ass


----------



## treelover (May 14, 2013)

I couldn't imagine being able to do that, kudos...


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2013)

in second mission, amazing game, but missed runes/bone-charms in the first mission, Overseer Campbell, will they still be there if I go back?

oh ,an House Of Pleasure, I gave Slackjaw the safe combi, can I still use it to get the rune/bonecharm


----------



## Yetman (May 31, 2013)

I was soooootempted to get Knife of Dunwall but nope, fuckit, I'm selling Dishonored and getting Tomb Raider instead. Great game but time to move on.


----------



## treelover (Aug 8, 2013)

I have to say this game is incredible, a work of art with great depth, wonderful back story fiction, atmosphere, design, graphics(though still have flaws)characterisation: I've just played the Lady Boyle Mission, and it really reminds you of Poe's "The Masque Of the Red Death", unbelievable opulence as the guests dance and feast while outside the poor die of the plague. I see Harvey Smith of Deus Ex was a producer, back on form after Blacksite failure.

looking forward to similar game: Thief 4, along with Rome 2, my only day one purchases.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 9, 2013)

I've never played it as this type of game is really not my thing, but I've been watching a playthrough on YT for the past few weeks and have really enjoyed it. Nice design, politics etc, but it does look seriously easy, pretty damned short, and if I hear one more overseer asking "Shall we gather whisky and cigars?" I may have to fashion a bonus rune from his innards.

Have to say though, bollocks to the Empress and her rightful heir. Are we supposed to believe people have only been dying of plague and living in shit since the Regent took over?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2013)

It's only easy on easy. Play it on Hard and you get a serious challenge


----------



## Voley (Aug 10, 2013)

I like the sound of this. Only a tenner off Ebay.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 10, 2013)

I spent about 10 hours playing through the first proper mission, and got a bit bored. Keep meaning to get back into it.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 10, 2013)

Just bought this for a pretty low price on Steam. Amazing game, love it. Deeply satisfying storyline and stunningly immersive world. Even on hard I'm finding it a little easy though - the detection limit on the guards is way too close (can stand in plan view and they don't see me). Plus blinking away gets you out of virtually all dodgy encounters. Have zipped through to around mission 6 in just a few days of on/off playing...but still love it. Definitely will be playing the DLC.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm getting a PC XBox controller this week (I got the complete Mortal Kombat for £3.50 in the Steam sale so am in need) so, despite what I've previously said, I'm actually quite tempted to try it myself


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 11, 2013)

i got a pair of xbox controllers  for when i got  street fighter IV and street fighter X tekken.

I'm now playing skull girls.

the one problem is  the third button set up. 

almost temped to get something like this


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 14, 2013)

Havlock, you less than magnificent bastard! (Just seen the betrail).

Question: What is actually being said when the magic see-through-walls-thingy is activated, because I always hear it as "the hills have eyes"


----------



## Boycey (Jan 4, 2014)

just finished a fantastically destructive play through where i killed _everyone._ the end was a bit sad but the game mechanic lends itself to wonderfully creative destruction if you sack off the stealth


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Havlock, you less than magnificent bastard! (Just seen the betrail).
> 
> Question: What is actually being said when the magic see-through-walls-thingy is activated, because I always hear it as "the hills have eyes"


'enhanced eyes'

I only really got to grips with how to stealth properly using it. Previously I'd just been steaming in hard and strong but there are chokepoints where you _have _to be sly. Then I got a magic power that meant any stealth kill would make the body crumble to dust. UNSTOPPABLE FORCE OF VENGEANCE ENSUED.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2015)

I _still_ haven't played this, despite it sitting in my steam library for months.

This and The Walking Dead are on my "ffs VP get your arse in gear and play them" list.


----------



## golightly (Jun 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I _still_ haven't played this, despite it sitting in my steam library for months.
> 
> This and The Walking Dead are on my "ffs VP get your arse in gear and play them" list.


 
G'wan, both are great games and not massive time sinks.


----------

